# Two circuits to one light



## justynbaker (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello,

I got a great light from Turkey that I'm hanging over my kitchen sink. Right now it is tied in to the same 3-way circuit as my can lights. I can hook it up to my under cabinet circuit (1-way, dimming) and it would look really neat at night. However, I'd like to have it hooked up to both - if that is possible. 

Basically, I'd like that light to go on when either circuit is switched on. I realize that this might not work and there will have to be some logic built in, but believe it or not, this is the second time I've wanted this. The other situation is turning one can on in the basement at the bottom of the stairs when the stair 4-way is turned on, but also having that can be turned on when it's brother cans in the basement are turned on and off.

Ideas?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

justynbaker said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got a great light from Turkey that I'm hanging over my kitchen sink. Right now it is tied in to the same 3-way circuit as my can lights. I can hook it up to my under cabinet circuit (1-way, dimming) and it would look really neat at night. However, I'd like to have it hooked up to both - if that is possible.
> 
> ...


X10 remote switches


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

justynbaker said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got a great light from Turkey that I'm hanging over my kitchen sink. Right now it is tied in to the same 3-way circuit as my can lights. I can hook it up to my under cabinet circuit (1-way, dimming) and it would look really neat at night. However, I'd like to have it hooked up to both - if that is possible.
> 
> ...


 Relays are great! :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

